# help with id firestone piolt



## tobytyler (Nov 26, 2011)

not sure what year or make of this firestone cir#FCH 9185 it has a morrow rear hub and davis tires the front fork is rolled over that might help with the dateing i dont have a clue. does anyone have a pic of one with a tank? thanks for the help toby tyler


----------



## npence (Nov 26, 2011)

It looks to me like it is a Huffman built bike probably 40-41 is the kickstand welded on if so that would make it a 40 if not probably a 41.


----------



## tobytyler (Nov 26, 2011)

no its not welded on do you think it had a tank at one time? thanks for the help toby


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 26, 2011)

The wheels look original, you could check for the date code on the rear hub. Should look like J1, J2, J3, J4 for 1940 or K1..... for 1941. You will also see a 36 and a 13 on the rear hub and those are not the date code.


----------



## tobytyler (Nov 26, 2011)

it looks like L-1 on the hub does that mean 1942 i thought they stopped making bikes during the war thanks toby


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 26, 2011)

huffman and columbia are two bicycle brands that were able to make bicycles during the war.


----------



## tobytyler (Nov 26, 2011)

ok then it must be a 42 huffman thanks everyone any tanks out there?


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 26, 2011)

I got a Firestone pilot with a tank, but I don't think its applicable to your frame.


----------



## tobytyler (Nov 26, 2011)

nice bike yours looks older mabe mine never had a tank thanks toby


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 26, 2011)

bikewhorder said:


> I got a Firestone pilot with a tank, but I don't think its applicable to your frame.




Yeah, different manufacturer...yours is made by Mercury....


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 26, 2011)

from the 1941-42 fall winter Firestone catalog. this would represent 1942 models.


----------



## tobytyler (Nov 27, 2011)

thanks scott the bike look's really good with the tank and rack do you think i'm going to have trouble finding a tank to fit it. the ad is a big help to reference from. my bike has davis delux tires did firestont make them also? you guy's have a lot of info about bikes thanks toby


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 27, 2011)

the Firestone bikes would have had Firestone tires.
if you change them out, there will be someone interested in the Davis tires.
and yes, the tank for your bike will be expensive. there is one on ebay right now for $300.00. expect to pay around $200.00. the rack is moderately difficult to find, there was a guy here on the cabe with one, I'm not sure if he still has it or not.
I'm particularly fond of the Huffman bikes though to be honest, you will put another $300.00 or so into your bike only to end up with a bike worth around $400.00.


----------



## tobytyler (Nov 27, 2011)

thanks scott i paid 100.00 for the bike if i can find a tank for that price i would have a complete bike .i plan on keeping it so i might as well have a nice tank huffman.my first . thanks toby t.


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 28, 2011)

*score for you*

100$ is a slamming deal! When is it my turn.


----------



## tobytyler (Nov 29, 2011)

it will happen brother i said the same thing 6 months ago


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 4, 2011)

Did you guys watch this one go by?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/190607262221?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
I thought it might do a little better but for some reason they don't seem to draw as much attention as they should.
it's been re-listed.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1941-Firest...930?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c614672fa
the fork is incorrect, but I have one if someone here gets it I'll make them a good deal. you would need a seat, better light, and correct wheels to be right, but you could ride it as is until you find these. as far as it goes it's not a bad bike. all the hard parts are there. I suppose it will depend on his reserve. you might offer him $350 and see if he takes it. I have all the catalog pages to help put one of these together.


----------



## azbug-i (Dec 5, 2011)

*the pilot on ebay*

I was watching it but didnt bid. I thought it would go for a little more too. I have one, soon to be two, pilots, so I dont "need" a third.


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 5, 2011)

37fleetwood said:


> Did you guys watch this one go by?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/190607262221?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> the fork is incorrect, but I have one if someone here gets it I'll make them a good deal. you would need a seat, better light, and correct wheels to be right, but you could ride it as is until you find these. as far as it goes it's not a bad bike. all the hard parts are there. I suppose it will depend on his reserve. you might offer him $350 and see if he takes it. I have all the catalog pages to help put one of these together.




Is that chainguard the only option?  The proprietary huffman sort-of-crescent is much preferable.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 5, 2011)

yes, that chain guard is the only correct guard for the Firestone Pilot.
one could, however, change the guard and badge it differently. it already needs a fork, why not swap in a springer and make it a nicer model altogether.


----------



## tobytyler (Dec 6, 2011)

yes scott i did see the bike on ebay. i wasn't crazy about the blue  besides i'm holding out for a tank and rack do you know of any? thanks toby t.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 6, 2011)

Here's the issue, that's a $200.00 tank and a $50.00 rack.  while the Pilots came blue and red, a re-badge and you have something else.


----------



## azbug-i (Dec 6, 2011)

*good point*

Scott brought up a good point, if you need parts its worth buying a whole bike. I wonder what the reserve is, though. 300$ didnt meet the reserve, and that has a 100$ shipping charge too.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 7, 2021)

tobytyler said:


> ok then it must be a 42 Huffman thanks everyone



The 3-characters Firestone F-code “*FCH*” might indicate a later-1941 frame:
(with those other early-1942 parts)
F = Firestone;
C = year 1941; (A/’39; B/’40);
H = Huffman; (C/Colson; W/Westfield).

For simplicity, perhaps lumped together with the “pre-war” bikes.


----------

